# Hair Growth Rate (Standards)



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

How fast does your standard's hair grow? How much longer would it be in say, 1 month?


----------



## littlebluetrike (Dec 19, 2011)

My boss and groomer says all dogs grow an inch a month if they are long haired and don't shed


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

That's interesting to learn. My little Lucy is about seven months old, and sure enough, her hair is about seven inches long.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha, mine don't get an inch a month that's for sure. I'd say maybe 1/2 to 3/5 an inch. Though I've been thinking about giving Vienna biotin to see if it'll make a difference.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

I was giving Porter biotin when he was going through his coat change, to see if we could get through a little faster and it seemed to work really well


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

littlebluetrike said:


> My boss and groomer says all dogs grow an inch a month if they are long haired and don't shed


This sounds about right for my MPOOs. My black oversized MPOO in particular has hair that grows _really _fast. The sable MPOO's hair seems to get thicker v. longer and my silver's hair also grows fast but it's not as thick. I'm careful when brushing not to break the hair (I use CC Ice on Ice or Crown Royale) and I'm convinced that makes a big difference.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine definitely don't get an inch a month. I have been told about 1/4-2/3 inch a month would be the range for most standard poodles.


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

I've measured my 5 month old puppy's hair, and where it hasn't been cut (ever) it's about 3-4 inches long


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My two are 6 months old and have about 5.5 inches of hair where I haven't trimmed it. I don't think theirs grows an inch per month but every week when I shave their faces, there always a lot of fuzz on the floor after and I think to myself, wow, if I didn't trim that they would have teddy bear faces in no time!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Puppy hair grows faster than adult hair does, especially if puppies are eating a puppy formulated diet (higher protein levels) vs All Life Stages. After coat change, hair growth can slow down somewhat. In some elderly dogs it might slow down even further. My parents' 9 yr old grows hair fairly slow, their 5 yr old grows twice as much coat in the same amount of time, but they also both have very different coats.

Half an inch a month hair growth is pretty average no matter what size poodle, but all dogs are a little different. What will take you 2 or 3 months to grow out on a Toy (say, to grow the face from shaved to a teddy, as an example) will take 6 or 8 months or more on a standard, simply because a bigger dog needs much more hair to pull off the same shape as it does on a smaller dog.


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, Lavillerose. I had wondered about that. I am also wondering if color is a factor???? Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hair growth*

Younger poodles here are about a inch a month if bathe
every 4 to 7 days. It seems the cleaner the coat
the faster it grows. 
My 9 year old white girl has really slowed
down to about 1/2 inch a month.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, cleanliness is also a huge factor too (thanks Apres Argent, I was too tired to remember to include that last night). That's why people growing show coat tend to bathe weekly or at least bi-monthly. Dirt is always a direct factor to breakage, which can make it seem like a coat isn't growing at all. That's why when we groomers get a matted poodle in our shop, the hair may only be a few inches long even after several months growing time, as being dirty and matted for that long makes most of the true length break off.

Keep 'em clean, combed and conditioned, and you can grow tons of coat!


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

is it healthy to bathe a puppy as often as weekly? I thought it dried out their skin or something


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Show poodles are usually bathed as often as weekly, and yes, puppies too. I've bathed my dog weekly since I brought her home at 10 weeks. As long as you use a good quality conditioner, the skin will be fine. Conditioner is as much a moisturizer for the skin as it is for the hair.


----------



## littlebluetrike (Dec 19, 2011)

Need to correct what I said to 1/2 inches On average


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

I heard that apricots coats grow much slower, is that true and if so, how much slower are we talking?


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell is a brown and I take him to a groomer. If his feet and face are any indication ... I'd say his hair grows at the very least 1/2" every 2 weeks. If I could afford it he'd be in every week for a face and feet shave.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Apricot*

I don't know if most apricots are slow growing.
I have an older German Apricot and her coat
is very much like a heavy coated black.
Also a young male who I practiced growing
coat, changing coat was horrible and at almost
3 he finally has a hard coat that can grow without
felting overnight. Most likely depends on the
line more than the color.


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

from what I've been measuring, Nimbus's coat grows almost 1/4" per week. He has just turned 6 months old and the longest hair which has never been cut (on the back of his shoulders) is about 5" long now


----------

